# Multiple accounts?



## download_a_flareon (Feb 25, 2013)

Would it be breaking the rules if I created a second Fur Affinity account for a different purpose?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't think so. Many people do this. Most do it to separate things like adult vs non adult, and personal art vs commissioned ones.

I have like... three.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 25, 2013)

You can have multiple accounts, but keep in mind you risk having all of them banned as "Ban evasion" - that's more for if you commit a violation that can get you suspended.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 26, 2013)

Will the other accounts one have get banned even if they don't log on them?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 26, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Will the other accounts one have get banned even if they don't log on them?


that depends if you make a connection that those accounts are yours, if they notice its yours if you use it then that account will be banned and often time your suspension goes on for a bit longer


----------

